# How many frozen blasts to transfer?



## [Katie] (May 14, 2004)

We have 5 blasts frozen, 4 excellent quality, one from first fresh cycle which was a grade 1 when frozen, was then defrosted and went to blast and has now been frozen again. We're now deciding whether to transfer 1 or 2 as the chances of success, even though they are blasts are no greater the day 2 embryos. After miscarrying triplets after our first fresh cycle, having had 2 x day 2 embryos transferred, we have opted for eSET for 2 further cycles since, the last being a fresh cycle taken to blast. As these tx resulted in a BFN and am now waying up the chance of twins/triplets if we put 2 back and risk another miscarriage of again having eSET. 

Does anyone know of a BFP with twins+ after having 2 frozen blasts transferred?

Love Katie xxx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

We are in the same boat as you with five frozen blasts and had ESET on our fresh cycle(BFN), our consultant said chances of twins with 2 blasts 10 % maybe a bit higher, 

I think we will go for 2 on our frozen cycle but can understand your reluctance after losing your triplets.  

Good luck with everything. 

K x


----------



## orlando (Aug 31, 2005)

Hi girls

Hope you don't mind me joining in, I'm a bit of  a lurker here due to lack of time.  I've just been in a similar situation re transferring frozen blasts.  I am the very, very lucky mother of a pair of gorgeous twin girls (thank you ARGC!), but two years later and we were contemplating the future of the frosties.  We had five frozen at blastocyst and altho I would be so thrilled to have one more child, the prospect of twins is not as appealing as it was first time round!
We were in a dilemma as dh wanted to go for broke  and put 3 back and I wanted to play it safe with 2 at the absolute most. We had already decided tho, to defrost everything and not to keep anything back for a further try if this time didn't work, so I felt under pressure and knew I would always blame myself if we had 3 good enough to put back but only used 2.  In our case, it was the lab that decided for us thank goodness, as 2 were streets ahead and were both 100% viable compared to the others of 40 and 50% which not progressing so well.  So you may find your decision being made for you on the day.  If we'd had 3 good ones, I would have found it incredibly difficult to make the choice (still not sure what I would have done)  I think it's true that frosties have a lower success rate than fresh, so perhaps 3 would be the safest route, however, in answer to one of you, I did hear at my clinic of a  twin mum who'd recently found out she was expecting twins again as a result of a frozen transfer.  I don't know if she had 2 or 3 put back tho! (Sorry as I know this is a crucial part of info missing!)
Anyway, I'll stop rabbitting on, and wish you both the best of luck.

O


----------



## freshstart (Apr 3, 2007)

I had 4 top grade blasts on my fresh cycle so I had ESET.  I was told there was a 70% chance of twins if I had 2 put back so I thought I was making the right decision but it ended in a BFN.  For my FET I had 2 put back as I decided that the risk of twins was one I was willing to take to achieve a pregnancy.  I don't know what the percentage is for twins, I was only told that I went from a 70% chance of a pregnancy to 35% with FET so I wanted to maximise my chances.  

It did result in a BFP, a singleton pregnancy, my dd    Funny enough my HCG levels were extremely high to start with so we thought we were having twins and were actually really excited, but we were very happy to see one heartbeat at the scan  

Good luck with whatever you decide


----------

